# Jwt Ecu



## badger122 (Apr 11, 2003)

Okay one more question that i searched around for the answer. So many people are talking about the JWT ECU. If i got one of these for a stock SR20DE that i have turboed, what all does the JWT ECU do? Will it deliever all of the fuel that i will need when running boost? Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

use the search button.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The JWT ECU for a turbo car remaps the ignition timing and fuel so that there is no detonation. For a turbo application you must change the fuel injectors to a higher capacity (370s from a 300ZX minimum) because the stock ones can not deliver enough fuel even at 6psi. Also, the JWT ECU raises the rev limit to 7800rpm and removes the speed limiter (if your car has one). You will have to tell JWT exactly what your setup is, since they have separate programs for various combinations of injectors and MAFs.


----------

